# hi eveyone



## pwincess_nicole (Apr 25, 2009)

im new to this sight, i have two corn snakes called syd who is 3 years old and cozmo who is nearly a year, i love them to bits, at my mums we have 7 water dragons too, called jake, iggy, spot, crobbler, imp, izu, and jamie, 3 hamsters a gerbil and a dog at the moment lol

just wanted to say hello xxx


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

nice collection there.
keep posting!


----------

